
How the United States created Vladimir Putin - aportnoy
https://reees.macmillan.yale.edu/vladimir-pozner-how-united-states-created-vladimir-putin
======
erentz
We really needed a Marshall plan-like response to the collapse of the USSR.
Something to instil democratic values and ensure enough propserity and
participation. Instead we sent over academic economists who advised to
dismantle everything overnight because the magic of the free market would
solve all problems. This leading to chaos and the pillaging of the state,
forming a new oligarch class.

It’s hard to see how to put this genie back in the bottle, especially now with
someone like Putin having such a firm grip on everything in Russia, but also
even now interfering in our own democratic system with half of that system
shockingly acting complicit with it.

